# Is this how i Make Cannabis Vodka?



## Botany101 (Sep 13, 2011)

i read that all you have to do to make some marijuana vodka is get a good amount of collected stems and bullshit from your buds, once you have enough stems get a high alcohol percentage alcohol such as everclear. fill the bottom of the bottle about 2 inches up with stems then close and store for about a month, and after a month the thc molecules should have obsorbed into the vodka.
will this work?

also if anyone has a good tea recipe let me know, ive never tried making tea but i think it would be a nice to try it


----------



## grizlbr (Sep 13, 2011)

I come from Decatur Ga. where they found Ganja beer no idea how to make it. Golden grain makes good hunch punch. As for how long to soak, I would assume complete immersion as concentrates move to areas of lower ppm. Experiment Or read: 
*Cannabis tea* (also known as *weed tea* or *pot tea*) is an infusion of cannabis&#8212;usually the leaves of the plant, in hot water. This method of ingesting cannabis yields low psychoactive effects, as tetrahydrocannabinol, the primary psychoactive agent in cannabis, is not a water-soluble compound. Dissolving the active ingredient THC in lipids (for example vegetable oil or butter) or alcohol (as in Green Dragon) is more effective for psychoactive purposes. While water-based tea is generally not very efficient, using milk, which contains fat, proves to be more effective. This technique has been used for thousands of years in India, and is referred to as bhang, which is tea mixed with cannabis. Because of its smokeless form of ingestion, it is preferred by some as a method of using the plant for medicinal purposes.
Colorado has defined under House Bill-1284 that a Medical Marijuana Infused Product to include tea, as its primary consumption is used for other health benefits other than THC. Medical Marijuana Infused Products are therefore those products that are used for anything other than for smoking. At the August 27th meeting Matt Cook, Executive Director of the Colorado Department of Revenue was quoted as saying, "Medical-Marijuana Infused Products are any product, including but not limited to Teas, Tinctures, Hashish, Extracts, Balms, and Lotions that are ingested in any manner other than by smoking.
*Green Dragon* is a tincture made by leaching the buds, leaves, or stems of the cannabis plant in a high-proof alcohol or glycerin. The THC dissolves into the alcohol resulting in a dark green or brown liquid. The liquid is very potent and is usually dropped under one's tongue or it can be mixed with a variety of foods. In strictest terms, Green Dragon can be classified as an alcoholic beverage, but its primary purpose is to deliver cannabis compounds to the user. It is usually not intended for consumption in amounts which would be typical for most distilled spirits, such as the 50 ml shot.


----------



## Botany101 (Sep 13, 2011)

ohh okay, i was wondering does the entire bottle of alcohol turn into a dark green or brown liquid? to the point where i would have a full bottle of this stuff if done correctly? i was gonna use all stems but its a huge variety of stems of countless numbers of chronic strains. i did read about the dosage and how you need a lot less of it for the effect. this method seems like a very good way to get rid of stems other than just chucking them. i think ill go ahead and use the stems for the alcohol and perhaps try to take some of my leaves an make some tea with em, hey if the tea isnt enough i can always make some old fashioned cannabutter which is what i usualy just do. and you can pretty much make about anything with cannabutter. but i do like how the tea has the added health benefits..
im gonna try these methods and see what i come out with thanks for the helpfull information


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 13, 2011)

That's what you would do if you were brewing tincture, for medicinal (or recreational) uses.

If you're just looking to have weed flavored booze, then you should be ok taking your scrap, and maybe a few buds and leaving it in there for a few weeks to a month. If you go this route, you should be ok to have a few shots of it without getting too fucked up. 

Though, that last post about taking no more then 1 ounce of "green dragon" (which is Tincture... what a stupid name ) at a time is crazy. I put my tincture in 1oz dropper bottles, and usually dose myself with 1-2mls (1-2 dropper-fulls, it takes 50 fills of the dropper to fill the bottle) at a time, and it's plenty. Especially when you have chronic pain like I do.

Though, I also used about 30-40 grams of material, maybe more... I didn't weigh it


----------



## Botany101 (Sep 13, 2011)

so basicaly to get really baked out id want a jar of trimmings about that size? caus im my plan is to have my plants done around december or a bit before so i can make some green dragon to bring on this annual colorado snowboarding trip so its all recreational usage. 
but thats awesome what exactly did you do? just place all the trimmings and what not within a bottle of alcohol and wait for it to obsorb?
thanks for lettin me no tho caus i was about to just put about a months saving worth of stems an see if it worked, im sure it would work but im trying to get some real potent green dragon


----------



## newkirk (Sep 13, 2011)

> I put my tincture in 1oz dropper bottles, and usually dose myself with 1-2mls (1-2 dropper-fulls, it takes 50 fills of the dropper to fill the bottle)


I suspect you have a two oz bottle, there is just shy of 30 ml to an oz.

The results will be relative to quality of weed and/or quantity of weed you soak in the booze. You can always soak it and then let some of the booze evaporate to get a stronger concentration. I usually just put about 2.5-3 grams in a 2 oz bottle and let it soak at least a month. Then I leave the weed in the bottle as I consume it to continue soaking. worst case is you get a little weed in your teeth as you take the tincture. When I finally do strain out the weed I use a garlic press, fearing that a coffee filter might/probably absorb some of the magic from the potion.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 13, 2011)

newkirk said:


> I suspect you have a two oz bottle, there is just shy of 30 ml to an oz.


No, they're one ounce bottles, I'm just not good with conversions from one measuring system to another. I struggle with teaspoon measurements, lol.


And yeah, it all depends on what you want to do. If you want to make some chronic vodka, I'm sure what you have would work, but it's medicinal/recreational value would be minimal. It would be more of a party favor, neat, but disappointing.

If you're looking to have a body high like woah, then yeah, you should use a lot of material, but remember that you don't need to take much to get it's effects. You can use smaller jars, but I basically cram the jar full of material, then soak it in booze.

You could also use food grade glycerin instead of booze, then you'd be able to dose up pretty much anything you want to. Want to make some candy? Bam, use the glycerin tincture. Medicated food? Tincture.

Glycerin based tincture is similar to oil in the sense that it's multi-purpose.


----------



## Botany101 (Sep 13, 2011)

alrite that sounds excellent im using some dannkkk buds probly a few diferent strains of bud, but ill measure out wat bottles im gonna be using and figure everything out, sounds perfect thanks!


----------



## Botany101 (Sep 13, 2011)

daaamn that sounds awesome haha alrite i know exactly what i need to do ill have me some goodness in a month or soo
that would be pretty wicked to make some candy i never thought about that, but i have noo idea how to make candy what so ever so ill probly stick with pastries and what not for now


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 13, 2011)

Botany101 said:


> that would be pretty wicked to make some candy i never thought about that, but i have noo idea how to make candy what so ever so ill probly stick with pastries and what not for now


Candy is pretty easy, the trick to adding in the glycerin tincture is to add it near the end of the process, so you don't burn off the THC. It takes some pretty high temperatures to make candy, which is why you'd wait until the end


----------



## Botany101 (Sep 14, 2011)

hmm i think ill give the candy a try, if i get it down i can could make some pretty crucial candy lol


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 14, 2011)

Good luck! You might want to do a test run or two to get the technique down, and be careful, that shit's like hot lava!


----------



## Botany101 (Sep 17, 2011)

truuue shit its gonna take me a few tries forsure before i get it down, ill be looking forward to try some of that when harvest is over
but thanks man!


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.kcweb.com/herb/tincture.htm


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2011)

hmm ive got a vodka bottle full of stems n stuff, lemme take a pic real quick for ya`s


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2011)

This is mine, just grab a bottle of vodka, shove in a load of stems n sugar leaves etc leave it for a month or 2 then take the leaf/stem material out an replace it with new stuff, this is bottle is being saved for xmas, has been going since september last year and has had new material added at least 10 times since then, very overpowering smell, dont think ill be doing much for a few days when we eventually get round to drinking it lol


----------



## Botany101 (Sep 18, 2011)

thats whatsup man haha thats some potent shit rite there, thanks for the pics it def helps me see what i godda do 
enjoy that shit man


----------



## Botany101 (Sep 18, 2011)

good looks on the guide bro


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 20, 2011)

Botany101 said:


> good looks on the guide bro


No problem


----------

